# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  اذا وضعت احد فوق قدره فتوقع ان يضعك دون قدرك

## احمد ابو انس

*عن علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال : اذا وضعت احد فوق قدره فتوقع ان يضعك دون قدرك.*ما صحة هذا الأثر؟

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> *عن علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال : اذا وضعت احد فوق قدره فتوقع ان يضعك دون قدرك.*
> 
> ما صحة هذا الأثر؟


لا أعلم له أصلاً ، أخي الحبيب.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

المشهور هو قول الشافعي رحمه الله:  مَا رَفَعْتُ أَحَدًا قَطُّ فَوْقَ قَدْرِهِ إِلا حَطَّ مِنِّي مِقْدَارَ مَا رَفَعْتُ مِنْهُ

----------


## محمد مراد

مهما كان سنده فمعناه صحيح

----------

